# Parallel 13 - plantage suite copie du fichier .pvm



## francis2274 (16 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai //13 avec win XP pour faire tourner mes logiciels de compta et gestion, je suis sous OS10.14.4

je suis parti en vacance quelques jours, avant de partir j'ai fermé mon application parallèle et la machine virtuelle.
J'ai fait une copie de mon fichier XP1.pvm sur mon DD portable par prudence.

Depuis impossible de lancer XP.
il a démarrer une premiere fois, pour planter au lancement de la première application.
depuis il démarre jusqu'a l'écran bienvenue  puis
un écran bleu (voir copie ci joint)
et redémarre tout seul.

J'ai essayé avec le fichier depuis le DD portable, il me demande si c'est bien un fichier copié, je confirme et 
idem windows démarre.
Je lance une application et plantage puis redémarrage automatique et ecran bleu (idem).


Merci d'avance.


----------

